# like to hunt Swamp heads & River land?



## Missykea (Apr 18, 2008)

If you like to hunt swamp heads & Land on the River you need to check us out. We have a few spots still left to fill & are showing the club this weekend. Its 1200 acres located in Nahunta Ga on the Satilla River (Still Hunting) with camping on the river (no electricity as of yet) we are a family club with only a max of 10 members, which allows you plenty of room to hunt & camp.. email us @ Mransome@windstream.net for more details!!


----------



## Missykea (Apr 22, 2008)

*One spot filled*

We did fill one of the spots this past weekend &* have another group coming the following so if your still interested come look quick !!


----------



## meandmydog (Apr 22, 2008)

any ducks


----------



## Missykea (Apr 24, 2008)

*Oh Yeah*



meandmydog said:


> any ducks



Oh yeah


----------



## Missykea (May 2, 2008)

We will be up at this club this weekend for those who wanted to come take a look..


----------



## Missykea (May 21, 2008)

*filled two spots few more left*

We only have a few spots left to fill & will be back up there this weekend working & showing the club so email us if youd like to ride up & take a look around..

Mransome@windstream.net

South Rut


----------



## Rem 742 (May 22, 2008)

*Would love to see land.*

I'm in Brunswick and would love to see the property. could you give me a phone number or give me a call? This is Rick at 912-265-4211.


----------



## Missykea (May 23, 2008)

*Saturday*



Rem 742 said:


> I'm in Brunswick and would love to see the property. could you give me a phone number or give me a call? This is Rick at 912-265-4211.



Hi Rick.. we would love to meet up with you over the weekend & show the land please email us Mransome@windstream.net for directions and call this evening 904-838-4581 & you can speak with Robert.

Thanks & look forward to meeting you


----------



## Missykea (May 28, 2008)

*??*



Missykea said:


> Hi Rick.. we would love to meet up with you over the weekend & show the land please email us Mransome@windstream.net for directions and call this evening 904-838-4581 & you can speak with Robert.
> 
> Thanks & look forward to meeting you



PM Sent


----------



## Missykea (May 29, 2008)

*pm*

sent PM


----------



## Missykea (May 30, 2008)

*Saturday*



Rem 742 said:


> I'm in Brunswick and would love to see the property. could you give me a phone number or give me a call? This is Rick at 912-265-4211.




Hey Rick we will be up at the land this weekend again doing some work if you want to ride up & take a look? let us know

Thanks


----------



## Missykea (Jun 10, 2008)

Another new member joined this weekend...

Missy


----------



## dukekeystone (Jun 11, 2008)

pm sent


----------

